# RAF Pulton, Cheshire.



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

*RAF Poulton, Cheshire.*

On my bike again, squeezed a few more of. Not much on the net about this place.







About..................................................... ^ here.
Just to add an idea of the layout.






A bit closer. Drat I should have cropped that one.






Looking west towards the Clwyds.






It's an air raid shelter.






It's still an air raid shelter, but from a different angle.






I'm glad Nissan make better cars than huts.






Random sink.






60 year old ammo boxes?






One in the eye for rodent kind.






The ubiquitous looking out if a window shot.






One of the lesser wizards from the lord of the ring, may have lived here.






Inside the pink wizards tower.






The local windlife seam to be doing a good job of uncovering one of the shelters.


If I get bored later I may post some more pics.

If anybody has got any history on RAF Poulton, please.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't think Major P. Nissen ever made a car. Nice find and thanks for the photo's.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi,

It was RAF Poulton, in Cheshire, not Pulton lol. The village is actually called Poulton-with-Fearnhead, nr Warrington, Cheshire.

Just found this little snippet about it.

"It became raf poulton at the beginning of 1943. An operaional training unit was based there until 1945 flying Hurricanes, also a tactical exercise unit were based there during 1944 again flying hurricanes. Someone came across one site (updated 2002) that said it is still 
open as a private airfield X4PL."

Hope that helps a little? (will have another search for any other info).

Good pics, like anything to do with old military airfields etc.

Cheers,

 Sal

Poulton
County: Cheshire
Grid Reference: SJ | 402 | 595
Current Status: Open land
Date: 1 March 1943 - 1945 (care & maintenance)
Current Use: Disused
Used By: RAF


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

smileysal said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was RAF Poulton, in Cheshire, not Pulton lol.



Damn my dyslexic fingers.


----------



## smileysal (Aug 2, 2008)

lol, don't worry about it. I very often spell things wrong lol, usually when i'm on the wine hehe. (not got to that stage yet tonight lmao).

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## SilentOne (Aug 2, 2008)

sheeeesh nice find, gonna have to make a day trip of the old military places in n around Warrington never knew there were so many, this one, usaf Burtonwood, and Raf Croft, thats gotta make a nice day trip init, great pics btw.


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

SilentOne said:


> sheeeesh nice find, gonna have to make a day trip of the old military places in n around Warrington never knew there were so many, this one, usaf Burtonwood, and Raf Croft, thats gotta make a nice day trip init, great pics btw.



The rest of the airfield is a bit tricky access wise. It is on the Duke of Westminster's estate.

Don't forget Horsley hall.


----------



## krela (Aug 2, 2008)

Heeeeeeyyyy, don't diss nissen huts, they rock.

Somehow I can't see Nissan (a Japanese company) making things for an allied (the enemy) country


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

krela said:


> Heeeeeeyyyy, don't diss nissen huts, they rock.
> 
> Somehow I can't see Nissan (a Japanese company) making things for an allied (the enemy) country



I was being silly


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 2, 2008)

Sal.

That's all I could find on the net.


----------



## Bryag (Aug 3, 2008)

Neosea said:


> I don't think Major P. Nissen ever made a car. Nice find and thanks for the photo's.



I chuckled when I read this out loud *P.Niss*(en). Must be the child in me


----------



## Bax__ (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd bet there are more 60 year old Nissen huts than 60 year old Nissan/Datsun cars.


----------



## Neosea (Aug 3, 2008)

Bryag said:


> I chuckled when I read this out loud *P.Niss*(en). Must be the child in me



Release the inner child


----------



## Foxylady (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice site, EWJim. Love the tower nestling amongst the trees...and the nissen hut, of course.


----------



## Bax__ (Aug 12, 2008)

In the second picture is would that be bomb craters?


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 12, 2008)

Bax__ said:


> In the second picture is would that be bomb craters?



The whole area is riddled with similar size holes. 
Bering in mind that you have Wrexham ROF to the south and Chester with it's loading docks on the Dee to the north. Fairly high chance, that they are.


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 18, 2009)

smileysal said:


> Hi,
> 
> It was RAF Poulton, in Cheshire, not Pulton lol. The village is actually called Poulton-with-Fearnhead, nr Warrington, Cheshire.



Sal,

It isn't at Poulton-with-Fearnhead though there was an RAF camp there (RAF Padgate Camp - an initial training camp which had no runway).

The airfield shown is RAF Poulton - at Poulton, south of Chester


----------

